# Malaysian Trumpet Snails



## Abradel (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi there everyone, 

Once upon a time I had a giant show tank and 42 others in a fish breeding room with all the little critters living happily within. I lived in Calgary, knew where all the good fish folk were and which shops to avoid, who had the rare eggs, who had the best DIY tricks. . . Fast forward several years, I now live in Pairs, On. and have no gear, no fish, no clue! 

But that's slowly changing! I'm in the process of getting back up and running but I am having a very hard time finding Malaysian Trumpet Snails. Is anybody aware of any shops in Southwest Ontario that carries these guys? I'd really like to try to avoid driving 2-3 hours for some snails! 

Please help! Thanks all.

Ab


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Coldmantis! He sells Malaysian Trumpet Snails. He lists them in one of his ads on here, I think in the planted area. Get ahold of him and let him know how many you were looking for. 

I know he's not near you in Southwest Ontario, but as a last resort he does ship.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

lol thanks. I can ship them when the weather gets better above 10c. They are a .25 each, I have anywhere from 400-1k lol


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Coldmantis, 

How do these snails do with ADA Aquasoil?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I had them with my netlea soil which buffers to 5.5-6ph and they were fine.


----------



## Abradel (Jan 27, 2018)

My experience with MTS is that they'll live in anything and once you have them, good luck getting rid of them. BUT personally I feel they're one of the best creatures to have in the tank. They eat all the dead stuff, they mix up your substrate, they really only come out at night so it's not like your tank is littered with them and it looks horrible AND they leave the live plants alone. 

I like to think of them as my night cleaning crew  

I had a 125g tank before with THOUSANDS of these things in it. A fish would die (smaller fish) and I would just leave it in there. Snails had it gone without a trace by morning. 

Now I just need to get some


----------

